# XD9SC First Trip to the Range



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Took the new XD9SC to the range tonight. Put a couple boxes of Gold Dots though to make sure they functioned, then went for the WWB. Not one jam or FTF. I really like the SC a lot and I have definitely found my new carry gun! The weight is good, I can get on target easily, and it fits my hand oh so nicely. Between the fact that I seem to be more accurate with this little guy and the cost of 9mm ammo versus .40, I think my XD40 is going to be seeing a lot of safe time. I was having problems with the slide not locking back all the time on an empty mag, but then I realized I was riding the release with my thumb like a noob.  The only thing I didn't like was the extended mag. My pinky seems to come to rest right where the grip ends and the spacer for the extended mag begins, and gets pinched when I fire. So the extended mag will not be coming out to play very often, if at all. 

Overall I have to give this gun :smt023:smt023!


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 17, 2008)

How did you like the standard 10 round mags? I hard a terrible time shooting with them as my fat hands couldn't get enough of the grip. I already ordered some Pearce extensions, which should help a lot.

I didn't have any problems with the extended mags...in fact I liked them better.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I liked the 10 round mag far better than the 16 round. I had no problem with it at all and used it for most of the trip. Although I already had a Pearce on it, so that probably helped.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

That's good news! I traded my 16-round mag for another 10-rounder. My hand fits fine with the 10-rounder even without an extension. They're excellent little guns. Keep us posted, Todd 

-Jeff-


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Nothing like everything coming together just what you hope for with a new pistol. Good luck with it.:smt023


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

BeefyBeefo said:


> I traded my 16-round mag for another 10-rounder. My hand fits fine with the 10-rounder even without an extension.


I've definitely got to get a couple more 10-rounders. I just can't see using the 16 with the way it pinches my finger.



Baldy said:


> Nothing like everything coming together just what you hope for with a new pistol.


Yeah, I'm pretty happy with it. No regrets buying it, that's for sure.


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 17, 2008)

I'll take your 16 rounder if you don't want it...


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Joeywhat said:


> I'll take your 16 rounder if you don't want it...


I'm gonna have to hang on to it for a while just so I have something as a back-up until I can get some more 10-rounders. If and when I do get rid of it, I'll let ya know.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Awesome...glad you finally talked the wife into letting you get an XD. I was not a fan of the 16-round mag. I didn't get pinched, but it was too long. I need to have a grip that is pretty level with the bottom of my hand, and a grip sticking out the bottom really causes me problems with my style of weaver grip. I tried out the Pearce grip extensions but bare-handed I was able to get a more solid grip without them. With gloves, they were pretty necessary. Now you just need to duracoat the slide matte white and black in the engravings and you'll be set! :mrgreen:


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Joeywhat said:


> How did you like the standard 10 round mags? I hard a terrible time shooting with them as my fat hands couldn't get enough of the grip. I already ordered some Pearce extensions, which should help a lot.
> 
> I didn't have any problems with the extended mags...in fact I liked them better.


I added a Hogue Handall Jr. overwrap to my XD SC grip. The Jr. size is usually meant for smaller guns like the Kel Tecs or Bersa...but after heating it up a bit and with a little wrangling, I got it on. It really added stability to the bottom of my grip. Also, the fit is so tight on the gun's grip that the overwrap won't ride up and cover the back strap safety. Try this solution for only about $8.


----------

